# Sea Rim State Park Surf Fishing, Info wanted



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

My brother is staying on the beach for a week, how is the surf fishing there? Is it a lot like the High Island surf fishing? Any one know how the shark and bull red fishing is this time of year? I was told Sabine Pass is good for Bull Shark this time or year. If you have some info, let me know.

Thanks 

Tracy


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

The surf looks like it will be a washout this weekend. Big seas and alot of weed and wind. Bull reds prefer the cooler months and its rare to catch them this time of year. Maybe ask Jolly Roger, hes a bull red catching machine. I have only caught them October through December during the Mullet Migration.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Sea Rim is just the east end of HI. If the wind ain't too bad and the weed is fishable, you can catch fish there. You can also get skunked at Sea Rim or HI. July until it gets cold is the best time for reds and shark, but they are there all year. A SW wind will make the surf the color of weak coffee. SE wind will clear up the surf, unless its too strong. Don't go up there looking for PINS type green water, it just don't happen very often.
Muddy water don't bother HI reds at all.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Surffishwant2B, if your already in the park and have already paid. try the east end of the beach that you can drive on. back off from plings that block the east end about 75yds.. this is where the sand bars turn out at almost a 30 deg. angle. you can walk a long way and not get in water over your neck. if that don't work try moving down the beach road to the cattle pens. they have some kind of constrution going on down AT the cattle pens, so get on one side or the other. the big rays should be in there, so be carefull. good luck


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

ronnie is the expert when it comes to reds, he has been catching them many more years than I have been fishing, I just get to go fishing more. Bull sharks should be in the surf now. The blacktips had pups late this year and the bull sharks will chase them to the beach. Evening, at dusk will be the best time to catch sharks. Live bait is the best choice, what ever you can get live, mullet,whitting,croaker,sand trout or even hard heads. Mullet around six to eight inches tend to get the reds first anything bigger should catch a shark. But a red will eat a huge live bait. Cut bait will get hit but not as good as live. Rays will work but try to get cow nose rays, the brown rays tend to get chewed on and they miss the hooks often. You can get live bait cast netting in the surf or the marsh around Sea Rim. If the weed is bad use a popping cork with cut mullet or live mullet. Good luck and post a report good or bad,even bad reports lets us know the conditions of the beach and water.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Now my brother wants to fish Sea Rim till Tuesday then go to Galveston and fish the SLP and the water tower surf, what is the best side of SLP for shark? And thanks all of you for the help, I will let you know how we do.

Tracy


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

SLP is a toss up as far as I am concerned. I would personlly fish the Freeport side just cause I always have and the few times Ihave fished the Galveston side i haven't caught anything. I do know that there is a deep cut ( or channel ) that runs close to the bridge on the FP side. Skipjack is comimg down here and I am gonna try to talk him into Sargent. We'll see. Good luck.


----------

